# weird version number during update (source)



## roelof (May 14, 2012)

Hello, 

I did these steps: 


```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
make buildworld 
make kernel
reboot 
mergemaster -p
make installworld
mergemaster -i
```

And now I see a diff containing this:

```
- FreeBSD 8.2-release-p7 (Generic) #0 : Mon May 14 11:50:18 CEST 2012
+ FreeBSD ?.?.? (unknown)
```
Is there something went wrong here and if so, how can I repair this?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

That's normal. Just allow /etc/motd to be updated.


----------



## roelof (May 14, 2012)

Oke , I did. 
But something went wrong along the line.
When I do `# uname -a` I still see FreeBSD-8.2 instead of FreeBSD-9.0.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

You probably *csup*'ed the wrong sources.


----------



## roelof (May 14, 2012)

I never used csup.
For keeping up the sources I use portsnap.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

You do realize portsnap(8) only updates the ports tree?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2012)

Well, there we have the explanation then .. portsnap updates the ports tree (/usr/ports), not the source tree (/usr/src). Use csup(1) for that, and then build world and kernel again. Right now, you're just rebuilding the same OS over and over again.


----------



## roelof (May 14, 2012)

Oke, 

I will use csup and do all the steps again.

Roelof


----------



## roelof (May 15, 2012)

Last question: am I right if I want to use the 9-release that I have to cvsup to releng-9.0 ?

Roelof


----------



## jrm@ (May 15, 2012)

RELENG_9_0.  A supfile similar to that below should do the trick.


```
*default host=cvsup14.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress

src-all
```

FreeBSD CVS tags


----------



## roelof (May 16, 2012)

I asked because `# freebsd-update fetch` do*es* not work. I get a message that FreeBSD-9-stable cannot be found. 

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

With freebsd-update(8) you can only update releases.


----------



## roelof (May 16, 2012)

Therefore I asked if I do rel*e*ng-9.0 I will update to a -release. 

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

If you just want to upgrade to 9.0-RELEASE just use freebsd-update(8). Unless you really want to do the source update. 

RELENG_8_2 = 8.2-RELEASE
RELENG_8   = 8-STABLE
RELENG_9_0 = 9.0-RELEASE
RELENG_9   = 9-STABLE

You should see a pattern emerging here....


----------



## roelof (May 16, 2012)

I always do the source update. So I will do the steps again so I have the -release instead of the -stable.

Thanks for the explanation.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

You don't have -STABLE, you have 8.2-RELEASE.


----------



## roelof (May 16, 2012)

I have 9-STABLE because I did a source update with RELENG_9 instead of RELENG_9_0

Roelof


----------



## roelof (May 16, 2012)

Another problem. Yesterday I did a source update to 9.0-stable. Today I tried an update to 9.0- release. So I did all the steps again.

But now I'm getting a 'disk full' message when doing this: `# make buildworld kernel KODIR=/boot/testing`

What's the best way to determine where the problem arises? *W*ith *df* I saw that / is full and used for 108%.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

You probably have a lot of .symbols files in /boot/kernel/ and/or /boot/kernel.old/. They are files used when debugging, you can remove them to make some room.


----------



## roelof (May 16, 2012)

Thanks,

I have now 64% used and I hope it will now be a success.

Roelof


----------



## roelof (May 16, 2012)

Everyone thanks. I now have a good working 9-release box. Now I can work on installing KDE.

Roelof


----------



## roelof (May 21, 2012)

KDE is installed so I close this topic.


----------

